# I was so worried!



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

My little unexpectedly pregnant girl kidded today with twins..both boys! We only found out she was pregnant about 6 weeks ago and I was so nervous BC I hadn't intended on breeding her this year..she was so little. 
My husband was here and had to help her by repositioning the first baby..then she delivered the next one on her own...whew!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Congradulations!! So Cute


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..so cute...congrats


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

They are adorable!! Double trouble!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww...congrats! They are so sweet


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats! They are so cute!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Happy for you that everyone came out just fine, see all that worrying for naught  Don't ya know that worry makes one get grey hair faster! as least that is what my grand ma always said.  Congratulations


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

dlnicholson126 said:


> Happy for you that everyone came out just fine, see all that worrying for naught  Don't ya know that worry makes one get grey hair faster! as least that is what my grand ma always said.  Congratulations


 It sure does and my tweezers are working overtime


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> It sure does and my tweezers are working overtime


You gotta stop doing that, when you pluck one, two grow in its place


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

dlnicholson126 said:


> You gotta stop doing that, when you pluck one, two grow in its place


 haha! I heard it was three!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Ooooh, it always makes me smile to see how they care for their babies. Hugs, and congratulations to both you and Mama!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> It sure does and my tweezers are working overtime


LOL And did you know that tweezing the grays makes two grow in the place of one??? LoL


----------

